# Roma - Inter: 4 dicembre 2021 ore 18. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (2 Dicembre 2021)

Roma - Inter, big match del sabato. Si gioca il 4 dicembre 2021 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma. Giallorossi a caccia di riscatto dopo il KO contro il Bologna. Mourinho ritrova la sua ex squadra. Roma senza lo squalificato Abraham.

Dove vedere Roma - Inter in tv?

Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 18:00.

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Dicembre 2021)

La Roma non vince uno scontro diretto da 2 anni, vittoria molto facile per l'Inter, che ovviamente parte già in vantaggio per 1-0 visto che gli danno un rigore a partita ormai.


----------



## JoKeR (2 Dicembre 2021)

Vittoria nerazzurra scontata: la Roma avrà 4, dicasi 4, titolari fuori. E non solo... in assenza di Abraham manca per covid anche il giovane su cui punta Mourinho.
L'Inter invece avrà massimo 1 defezione, dicasi 1, tra i suoi titolari.
Assurdo, beati loro.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (2 Dicembre 2021)

sarò vittoria facile facile per la Rigorinter


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Roma - Inter, big match del sabato. Si gioca il 4 dicembre 2021 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma. Giallorossi a caccia di riscatto dopo il KO contro il Bologna. Mourinho ritrova la sua ex squadra. Roma senza lo squalificato Abraham.
> 
> Dove vedere Roma - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## neversayconte (4 Dicembre 2021)

non vedo come questa Rometta (anche causa assenze) possa strappare anche un solo punto


----------



## Gamma (4 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Roma - Inter, big match del sabato. Si gioca il 4 dicembre 2021 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma. Giallorossi a caccia di riscatto dopo il KO contro il Bologna. Mourinho ritrova la sua ex squadra. Roma senza lo squalificato Abraham.
> 
> Dove vedere Roma - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...



Gufare e sperare non costa nulla.
Sarebbe oro una sconfitta dell'Inter, ma anche solo un pareggio.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Dicembre 2021)

La vincono pure se giocano bendati


----------



## Solo (4 Dicembre 2021)

Difficile aspettarsi che la Rometta possa dargli problemi, a maggior ragione viste le assenze.


----------



## Dexter (4 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Roma - Inter, big match del sabato. Si gioca il 4 dicembre 2021 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma. Giallorossi a caccia di riscatto dopo il KO contro il Bologna. Mourinho ritrova la sua ex squadra. Roma senza lo squalificato Abraham.
> 
> Dove vedere Roma - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...


Daje Roma. Per me può portare a casa almeno il pareggio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Dicembre 2021)

ci faranno sperare e poi la prenderanno laggiù.
io faccio l'albero di natale che è meglio.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Forza Roma ma anche un pari non sarebbe male.


----------



## Mauricio (4 Dicembre 2021)

Perchè tutto questo tifo per la quinta in classifica? Se vincesse l’Inter si farebbe un solco enorme tra le prime 4 e il resto delle squadre. Direi che risultato migliore sia pareggio, poi vittoria Inter.


----------



## The P (4 Dicembre 2021)

Incredibile, manca mezza squadra alla Roma, tra cui Pellegrini, Abraham, El Shaarawi, Gyan… sempre i soliti…


----------



## Alessandro Amoruso (4 Dicembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Perchè tutto questo tifo per la quinta in classifica? Se vincesse l’Inter si farebbe un solco enorme tra le prime 4 e il resto delle squadre. Direi che risultato migliore sia pareggio, poi vittoria Inter.


Scusami, ma non possiamo permetterci di temere la Roma.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Dicembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Perchè tutto questo tifo per la quinta in classifica? Se vincesse l’Inter si farebbe un solco enorme tra le prime 4 e il resto delle squadre. Direi che risultato migliore sia pareggio, poi vittoria Inter.




La Roma in in ottica champions preoccupa zero o quasi. Non vedo come la squadra di Mourinho possa recuperarci 11 punti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Dicembre 2021)

2-0 Inter, 2 rigori di Martinez.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Dicembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Perchè tutto questo tifo per la quinta in classifica? Se vincesse l’Inter si farebbe un solco enorme tra le prime 4 e il resto delle squadre. Direi che risultato migliore sia pareggio, poi vittoria Inter.


personalmente tifo per lo scudetto, quindi recuperare punti a Napoli e Inda sarebbe fondamentale in queste giornate dove siamo noi avvantaggiati.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Dicembre 2021)

Nelle ultime 10 partite l'Inter ha avuto 8 rigori. 

Ovviamente nessuno skantalo. L'anno scorso invece assistevamo a questo:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Nevergiveup (4 Dicembre 2021)

The P ha scritto:


> Incredibile, manca mezza squadra alla Roma, tra cui Pellegrini, Abraham, El Shaarawi, Gyan… sempre i soliti…


A sentir loro poi noi stiamo davanti a botte di c…


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Dicembre 2021)

stasera non si gufa, giusto!?


----------



## Pungiglione (4 Dicembre 2021)

Occhio che gli fanno la sorpresa


----------



## Blu71 (4 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime 10 partite l'Inter ha avuto 8 rigori.
> 
> Ovviamente nessuno skantalo. L'anno scorso invece assistevamo a questo:
> 
> ...



Hai ragione.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Speriamo che la Roma faccia il suo.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime 10 partite l'Inter ha avuto 8 rigori.
> 
> Ovviamente nessuno skantalo. L'anno scorso invece assistevamo a questo:
> 
> ...


I nostri imparzialissimi media. Quelli contro cui non si può parlare quando meriterebbero la melma addosso 24/7.


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Dicembre 2021)

La formazione della roma è assurda con tutte ste assenze.. l'unico cambio che hanno è mayoral. L'inter invece non parliamone


----------



## chicagousait (4 Dicembre 2021)

Per come sta messa la Roma, mi aspetto una goleada da parte dell'altra squadra di Milano


----------



## kipstar (4 Dicembre 2021)

si vede che la roma gioca ad un ritmo più alto dell'inter.....almeno fin'ora....


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Dicembre 2021)

sarebbe ora che zaniolo dimostrasse il perchè di tutti questi elogi sinceramente.


----------



## David Gilmour (4 Dicembre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> I nostri imparzialissimi media. Quelli contro cui non si può parlare quando meriterebbero la melma addosso 24/7.


C'è un motivo se nella classifica mondiale della libertà di stampa siamo 41esimi, superati anche da Cipro, Botswana e Lituania.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Dicembre 2021)

Io tifo per qualche infortunio.
Mi sarei anche fracassato le palle di cotanta salute nerazzurra.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime 10 partite l'Inter ha avuto 8 rigori.
> 
> Ovviamente nessuno skantalo. L'anno scorso invece assistevamo a questo:
> 
> ...


Vergogna.


----------



## kYMERA (4 Dicembre 2021)

Vabbè questo segna pure da calcio d'angolo.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Dicembre 2021)

Sempre gol di merdda.


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2021)

Pazzesco. La Turca da angolo


----------



## Solo (4 Dicembre 2021)

Buonanotte


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2021)

Ahahahahahhahahaah che portiere


----------



## Hellscream (4 Dicembre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> La vincono pure se giocano bendati


Ribadisco.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Dicembre 2021)

Ma che gol è?


----------



## kipstar (4 Dicembre 2021)

a me viene da ridere.....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Già finita.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Dicembre 2021)

ahahah no ma è tutto normale , il turco se continua di questo passo finisce con 15 gol


----------



## Swaitak (4 Dicembre 2021)

una roba assurda


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Dicembre 2021)

le romane fanno ridere. 

ogni anno sembra che debbano andare chissà dove e poi puntualmente implodono su loro stesse.


----------



## R41D3N (4 Dicembre 2021)

In un mondo giusto sarebbe dovuto andarci lui sotto i ferri al posto di kjaer invece continua a segnare in tutte le maniere. Assurdo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ahahah no ma è tutto normale , il turco se continua di questo passo finisce con 15 gol


É incredibile come l'intero universo giri per lui e l'inter in questo momento.
Infortuni? Solo per noi, Napoli e Juve.
La turca? Segna su rigore dopo una follia totale di Kessié, azzecca il tiro dalla distanza a Venezia (che normalmente manda 3 metri fuori dalla porta) ed ore segna su calcio d'angolo con tunnel sul portiere....cioe...non so neanche piu come descivere sto livello di fondoschiena.


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahhahahaah che portiere


Gravi colpe del portiere , ma ancora più grave non mettere un uomo sul palo, mamma mia.


----------



## Nevergiveup (4 Dicembre 2021)

Ci lamentiamo di Tatarusanu ma sto Rui Patricio è decisamente peggio


----------



## David Gilmour (4 Dicembre 2021)

Zaniolo, Cristante e Rui Patricio da mani nei capelli.


----------



## Solo (4 Dicembre 2021)

Ok dai, finita.


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2021)

Li stanno ammazzando


----------



## kYMERA (4 Dicembre 2021)

0-2 Finita.
Assist di calhanoglu.


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2021)

2-0 Inda


----------



## David Gilmour (4 Dicembre 2021)

Dzeko due a zero


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Come si possa riesumare una mummia come Morighno è qualcosa di inspiegabile.


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Dicembre 2021)

Vabbè la rometta è una garanzia. Inutile sperare in passi falsi oggi. È più pericoloso il Sassuolo della Roma


----------



## kYMERA (4 Dicembre 2021)

Hanno vinto un altro scudetto questi. Pure quello della stella


----------



## Solo (4 Dicembre 2021)

Che flop gigantesco Mourinho.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Roma “squadra” vergognosa.


----------



## diavolo (4 Dicembre 2021)

Inutile sperare nella rometta.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Dicembre 2021)

Per me da qui alla fine le vincono tutte.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Dicembre 2021)

Ma dzeko tutta questa salute da quanto non ce l'aveva?
10 anni ?


----------



## Hellscream (4 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma dzeko tutta questa salute da quanto non ce l'aveva?
> 10 anni ?


Chiunque entri lì diventa fatto di ferro. La situazione andrebbe studiata.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Dicembre 2021)

Finita. Dopo 20 minuti. D'altronde questi non schierano piu di una riserva dal 1995.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> 2-0 Inda


Direi che si può aggiornare la classifica


----------



## neversayconte (4 Dicembre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Per me da qui alla fine le vincono tutte.


e allora l'avranno stra-meritato. come l'anno scorso, sia chiaro


----------



## Dexter (4 Dicembre 2021)

Imbarazzante davvero sta Roma. Ma nei singoli non é male, é Mourinho che non ci sta capendo niente...


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2021)

Sinceramente non mi aspettavo una Rometta così (in generale). Fanno più schifo dell'anno scorso. E ce ne vuole a fare peggio di Fonsega


----------



## Zenos (4 Dicembre 2021)

Rometta


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Dicembre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Per me da qui alla fine le vincono tutte.


Dai su


----------



## Solo (4 Dicembre 2021)

Li stanno dominando completamente.


----------



## Nevergiveup (4 Dicembre 2021)

Mourinho si spippetta a farli vincere..sembra preparata apposta tutti dietro e non azzardatevi nè a pressare nè a segnare


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Dicembre 2021)

Più culo che anima.


----------



## neversayconte (4 Dicembre 2021)

se fosse entrato quel pallone facile facile del kazako che hanno in attacco... al minuto 1'.... parlavamo di altro.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Dicembre 2021)

Sta rometta sempre inutile


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (4 Dicembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Mourinho si spippetta a farli vincere..sembra preparata apposta tutti dietro e non azzardatevi nè a pressare nè a segnare



Ho pensato la stessa cosa. Avevo venti minuti liberi ed ho visto questa partita preparata da Moufrigno per far vincere le melme. Sono sotto di 2 gol e continuano a giocare come se dovessero difendere (male) il vantaggio. 

Vergogna.


----------



## Simo98 (4 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Più culo che anima.


Culo?
Li hanno dominati per 35 minuti
Giocano anche nettamente meglio dell'inter di Conte, speriamo che alla lunga non siano altrettanto solidi difensivamente


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Dicembre 2021)

Comunque mi pare che dopo l'ultimo infortunio Zaniolo non sia piu lo stesso. Non riesce proprio piu ad incidere. Almeno per quel ho che visto di lui nei ultimi messi mi é apparso cosi.



neversayconte ha scritto:


> se fosse entrato quel pallone facile facile del kazako che hanno in attacco... al minuto 1'.... parlavamo di altro.


L'intero universo sta girando per l'Inter. Forza divina, boh.


----------



## Nevergiveup (4 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ho pensato la stessa cosa. Avevo venti minuti liberi ed ho visto questa partita preparata da Moufrigno per far vincere le melme. Sono sotto di 2 gol e continuano a giocare come se dovessero difendere (male) il vantaggio.
> 
> Vergogna.


Incredibile sono sotto di due goal e giocano in 8 sulla linea dell’area


----------



## mandraghe (4 Dicembre 2021)

L'Inda sta facendo la stessa partita che avevamo fatto noi finché Maresca non decise di indossare la maglia giallorossa.

Poi vabbé Rui Pasticcio è incommentabile. Se prendessi gol dalla turca da corner mi ritirerei.


----------



## David Drills (4 Dicembre 2021)

Vabbè comunque di sicuro arriveremo anche quest'anno davanti alle romane.

Sperando che la Juve vada avanti così, anche l'anno prossimo avremo i martedì e i mercoledì impegnati...


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Dicembre 2021)

Comunque fanno schifo.


----------



## kYMERA (4 Dicembre 2021)

Certo che sti qua son pure sfigati. Quelli 3 tiri 2 gol, questi 0 e le azioni sono state anche più pericolose.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Dicembre 2021)

Gli episodi gli girano tutti a favore .


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Lo scudetto è loro. quando si spaccheranno lautaro dzeko barella skriniar cambierò opinione.. nel secondo tempo ne fanno altri 3, la roma ha solo borya mayoral da mettere


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Dicembre 2021)

Il voodoo di Lukaku sta ancora proteggendo la loro porta.


----------



## kYMERA (4 Dicembre 2021)

0-3.... un allenamento praticamente.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Dicembre 2021)

3-0


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Dicembre 2021)

Un massacro la rometta


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (4 Dicembre 2021)

Ma poi perché ad arbitrare sta partita c'è Di Maio?


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Dicembre 2021)

Vabbè dai non è possibile.


----------



## Solo (4 Dicembre 2021)

Se l'Inter non rallenta il gioco finisce con punteggi tennistici.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Dicembre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Lo scudetto è loro. quando si spaccheranno lautaro dzeko barella skriniar cambierò opinione.. nel secondo tempo ne fanno altri 3, la roma ha solo borya mayoral da mettere


Esattamente. Non puoi competere con chi gioca SEMPRE con i titolari (a maggior ragione se tu sei una barzelletta a cui si spacca ALMENO un giocatore a partita)


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Dicembre 2021)

La differenza tra Inter, Napoli, Atalanta, Milan al completo (che noi purtroppo non siamo piu dal november 2020!)e le altre del campionato é abissale.


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2021)

Gliene fanno 6-7


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Sono riusciti a far segnare Dumfries.


----------



## Simo98 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> La differenza tra Inter, Napoli, Atalanta, Milan al completo (che noi purtroppo non siamo piu dal november 2020!)e le altre del campionato é abissale.


Ma anche noi con 5/6 assenze siamo spanne sopra le altre


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Dicembre 2021)

Fino a quanto continueremo a dire che hanno cu111lo hanno fortuna111 giocanoo mal111.. loro contineranno a vincere. Il tifoso milanista è diventato troppo sicuro di se , il bel giouco ha dato alla testa. Anni fa riempivamo i topic dell'Inter di gufiaggine ora non si fa nulla. Anzi..siamo noi a tirarcela addosso


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Dicembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Fino a quanto continueremo a dire che hanno cu111lo hanno fortuna111 giocanoo mal111.. loro contineranno a vincere. Il tifoso milanista è diventato troppo sicuro di se , il bel giouco ha dato alla testa. Anni fa riempivamo i topic dell'Inter di gufiaggine ora non si fa nulla. Anzi..siamo noi a tirarcela addosso


Vincono perché vincono, mica perché noi altri diciamo hanno culo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Dicembre 2021)

Piuttosto che vedere questi pagliacci di titanio vincere ancora lo scudetto,se saltiamo noi spero in Gasperini.
Che mi sta tanto sulle balls eh,ma meglio lui di loro.

Non so quanto tempo reggeremo noi con questo ritmo di infortuni,coppa d'africa e cappellate varie.
Il Napoli invece,complice le assenze,mi pare già scoppiato.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Dicembre 2021)

I romanari stanno facendo pena da anni, son pieni di debiti fino alle orecchie, però son tutti gasati perché "er cappettano è tornato all'Olimpico"


Intanto il profeta di Setubal ha resuscitato pure la salma di Dumfries.

Sono straconvinto che se avessero preso Sarri per il tipo di giocatori impostati da Fonseca avrebbero fatto un campionato migliore.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Piuttosto che vedere questi pagliacci di titanio vincere ancora lo scudetto,se saltiamo noi spero in Gasperini.
> Che mi sta tanto sulle balls eh,ma meglio lui di loro.
> 
> Non so quanto tempo reggeremo noi con questo ritmo di infortuni,coppa d'africa e cappellate varie.
> Il Napoli invece,complice le assenze,mi pare già scoppiato.


Pagliacci indebitati.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Dicembre 2021)

Arrivo a casa adesso, accendo tutto bello gasato per vedere il secondo tempo, leggo 0-3, spengo.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vincono perché vincono, mica perché noi altri diciamo hanno culo.


Onestamente, io con Inzaghi pensavo a maggiori passi falsi. Alla fine prendere un allenatore che gioca simile a conte con lo stesso modulo ha giovato. Poi c'è sto maledetto Turco che non mi sarei aspettato facesse una stagione del genere. 

Lo scorso anno la differenza tra noi e loro era di 50 metri. Hanno perso Conte, Lukaku e Hakimi la differenza è scesa diciamo di 20 metri. Il problema è che noi per avvicinarci ai 20 metri di differenza dovevamo prendere qualche pedina importante per raggiungere almeno -5 metri.

Purtroppo giocheranno pure da schifo ma non conta nulla. Dietro solo solidi e non subiscono nulla.. sarà difficile. Speriamo di arrivare a maggio per giocarsela. Ma non credo onestamente


----------



## enigmistic02 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Se affronti l'Inter con 5 difensori, 2 centrocampisti difensivi e tre mezzepunte, è già chiaro che subirai per tutta la partita. Il fenomeno portoghese ha impostato una partita di difesa, ha pensato di parcheggiare il pullman, senza fare i conti con una forma fisica e mentale dei suoi penosa, contro una forma smagliante dei merdazzurri.

Come la Juve strapaga Allegri, un pessimo "allenatore" nel vero senso del termine, così la Roma sta strapagando un personaggio che per vincere le partite si aggrappa più solo alla sceneggiata. Che oggi per altro non sta facendo, per ovvi motivi. E' un disastro sportivo, tecnico ed economico imbarazzante della Roma e dei suoi dirigenti.


----------



## Pungiglione (4 Dicembre 2021)

Non me l'aspettavo, ma la Rometta è veramente agghiacciante, pensare che ad agosto stavano pure a parlare di sogno scudetto ahahahha


----------



## Beppe85 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Onestamente, io con Inzaghi pensavo a maggiori passi falsi. Alla fine prendere un allenatore che gioca simile a conte con lo stesso modulo ha giovato. Poi c'è sto maledetto Turco che non mi sarei aspettato facesse una stagione del genere.
> 
> Lo scorso anno la differenza tra noi e loro era di 50 metri. Hanno perso Conte, Lukaku e Hakimi la differenza è scesa diciamo di 20 metri. Il problema è che noi per avvicinarci ai 20 metri di differenza dovevamo prendere qualche pedina importante per raggiungere almeno -5 metri.
> 
> Purtroppo giocheranno pure da schifo ma non conta nulla. Dietro solo solidi e non subiscono nulla.. sarà difficile. Speriamo di arrivare a maggio per giocarsela. Ma non credo onestamente


Stanno vincendo contro le riserve della Roma eh.
Per me i problemi arriveranno per loro verso febbraio quando finirà del tutto l'effetto Conte. Il turco tornerà anche prima a far schifo.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Roma inesistente.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Dicembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Onestamente, io con Inzaghi pensavo a maggiori passi falsi. Alla fine prendere un allenatore che gioca simile a conte con lo stesso modulo ha giovato. Poi c'è sto maledetto Turco che non mi sarei aspettato facesse una stagione del genere.
> 
> Lo scorso anno la differenza tra noi e loro era di 50 metri. Hanno perso Conte, Lukaku e Hakimi la differenza è scesa diciamo di 20 metri. Il problema è che noi per avvicinarci ai 20 metri di differenza dovevamo prendere qualche pedina importante per raggiungere almeno -5 metri.
> 
> Purtroppo giocheranno pure da schifo ma non conta nulla. Dietro solo solidi e non subiscono nulla.. sarà difficile. Speriamo di arrivare a maggio per giocarsela. Ma non credo onestamente


Beh , ironia a parte, sono sempre i campioni d'italia.
Hanno vinto e hanno autistima e mentalità .

Mi stanno sulle palle come pochi.
Sta certo che se avessimo noi i problemi economici che hanno loro report farebbe una serie televisiva a puntate tutti i lunedì.

L'inter è la squadra della borghesia buona e ha santi in paradiso.


----------



## rossonerosud (4 Dicembre 2021)

Inzaghi è un grande allenatore, l'ho sempre detto. L'unico ad aver vinto durante la tirannia della juve, ha portanto la Lazio fino agli ottavi di champions. L'inter gioca in modo divino, e non da oggi. Ha già fatto meglio di Conte in champions avendo Lukaku, Eriksenn e Hakimi in meno.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Dicembre 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Inzaghi è un grande allenatore, l'ho sempre detto. L'unico ad aver vinto durante la tirannia della juve, ha portanto la Lazio fino agli ottavi di champions. L'inter gioca in modo divino, e non da oggi. Ha già fatto meglio di Conte in champions avendo Lukaku, Eriksenn e Hakimi in meno.


Questa inter gioca meglio di quella di conte. 
Concordo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Arrivo a casa adesso, accendo tutto bello gasato per vedere il secondo tempo, leggo 0-3, spengo.


Che ti aspettavi? La Roma è una squadra vergognosa, si sapeva.


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Piuttosto che vedere questi pagliacci di titanio vincere ancora lo scudetto,se saltiamo noi spero in Gasperini.
> Che mi sta tanto sulle balls eh,ma meglio lui di loro.
> 
> Non so quanto tempo reggeremo noi con questo ritmo di infortuni,coppa d'africa e cappellate varie.
> Il Napoli invece,complice le assenze,mi pare già scoppiato.


La differenza con noi sta nel fatto che l'Inter le partite le vince indipendentemente se gioca bene o male, noi o giochiamo bene o le partite non le vinciamo. Alla fine questo fa tutta la differenza del mondo.


----------



## koti (4 Dicembre 2021)

Ad oggi per loro nettamente meglio Calhanoglu di quel sopravvalutato di Eriksen, purtroppo ci hanno guadagnato.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Dicembre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Se affronti l'Inter con 5 difensori, 2 centrocampisti difensivi e tre mezzepunte, è già chiaro che subirai per tutta la partita. Il fenomeno portoghese ha impostato una partita di difesa, ha pensato di parcheggiare il pullman, senza fare i conti con una forma fisica e mentale dei suoi penosa, contro una forma smagliante dei merdazzurri.
> 
> Come la Juve strapaga Allegri, un pessimo "allenatore" nel vero senso del termine, così la Roma sta strapagando un personaggio che per vincere le partite si aggrappa più solo alla sceneggiata. Che oggi per altro non sta facendo, per ovvi motivi. E' un disastro sportivo, tecnico ed economico imbarazzante della Roma e dei suoi dirigenti.


Dici non bene ma benissimo. 
Ridicolo quell'accenno di pressing di due della Roma messi in mezzo da 5 nerazzurri con energie sprecate inutilmente e la palla la vedono mai. 
Roma scollata e con distanze folli.


Occhio che l'inter contro di noi gli ultimi 20 minuti aveva finito l'ossigeno. 
L'inter è forte se addormenta i ritmi ma non regge sul lungo se la si fa correre o la si pressa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Dicembre 2021)

certo che tutte le volte che gioca l'inter dover leggere sempre che vincono perchè scoppiano di salute è davvero triste, sembriamo noi gli interisti sclerati che si lamentano per cose normali nel calcio.
e lo scorso anno era tutto merito di hakimi e lukaku, senza lukaku erano da europa league, adesso sta storia della salute... ma io godo perchè qui c'era e c'è gente che dice che marotta è un incapace quando ha salvato una squadra dal fallimento tenendola tra le migliori!

che abbiano culo, non c'è niente da dire, ne hanno vergognosamente ed anche gli arbitri gli danno una bella mano.
ma basta con sti piagnistei.

questi rischiano di rubarci da sotto il naso uno scudetto che avremmo dovuto vincere a mani basse per manifesta superiorità essendoci NESSUNO come avversaria. invece abbiamo fatto un mercato da vomito andando a dietro a raiola e alle sue mafiosate e questi ci vincono la 2a stella in faccia da falliti praticamente con la turca come punta di diamante. questo diciamo che non mi va molto giù.


----------



## kipstar (4 Dicembre 2021)

Io noto che nell'inter giocano sempre più o meno gli stessi.....magari una o due variazioni sul tema.....non di più.

Quand'è che avremo noi la possibilità di fare un filotto di partite senza perdere giocatori? Spero prima o poi....

Comunque a me pare che il ritmo che tengono sia basso rispetto al mosto....e questo significherà pure qualcosa...

Imho


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Dicembre 2021)

Infortunato Correa, non é la prima volta in questa stagione.
Certi giocatori sono semplicemente propensi ad infortunarsi. Loro sono stati furbi ad averne pochi nella rosa.


----------



## Kayl (4 Dicembre 2021)

Mourinho si è suicidato, non puoi schierare praticamente una difesa a 5 e un centrocampo a due contro l'inter che gioca con cinque centrocampisti, tutte le seconde palle sono automaticamente perse. Soprattutto considerando il fatto che non hanno un attaccante vero che possas consentire almeno il lancio lungo per cercare di arretrare il baricentro dell'Inter. Se vuoi schierare pochi centrocampisti contro l'Inter devi avere gli attributi e andare all'attacco, rischi il contropiede ma se devono ripartire da 70 metri anziché da 30 è più difficile che gli avversari segnino. Aggiungiamo la differenza di condizione fisica, le assenze e una spaccatura a dir poco ovvia a livello mentale e siamo a posto. Una Roma molto meglio messa ha avuto bisogno di un rosso nostro per far ricordare agli spettatori che c'erano due squadre in campo, figuriamoci questa contro l'Inter che a livello atletico è la squadra meglio messa del campionato con l'Atalanta. Gasperini gliene avrebbe fatti altrettanti e pure il Napoli.


----------



## Simo98 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Correa è giocatore da Milan


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Dicembre 2021)

Infortunato Correa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Dicembre 2021)

Superiorita drammatica. 
Ogni volta che uno della Roma parte in attacco viene sommerso da difensori e centrocampisti nerazzuri. Sembrano d'essere in 16 contro 11. Messi in campo mille volte meglio della Roma.


----------



## Zenos (4 Dicembre 2021)

È solo questione di tempo e ci passeranno. Ma noi siamo contenti così in fin dei conti giochiamo bene da due anni…


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> È solo questione di tempo e ci passeranno. Ma noi siamo contenti così in fin dei conti giochiamo bene da due anni…


Mah sinceramente che dobbiamo fare evidentemente era meglio quando eravamo settimi. Se loro fan meglio di noi e lo meritano, lo scudetto lo vince una sola.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Dicembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> È solo questione di tempo e ci passeranno. Ma noi siamo contenti così in fin dei conti giochiamo bene da due anni…


Lo capiremo nel mercato di gennaio se si vuole provare a vincere...
Non scordiamo mai che la rosa quest'anno costa meno di quella dello scorso anno.


----------



## iceman. (4 Dicembre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Mah sinceramente che dobbiamo fare evidentemente era meglio quando eravamo settimi. Se loro fan meglio di noi e lo meritano, lo scudetto lo vince una sola.


Anche questo è vero, al 99% prenderanno la seconda stella e va bene così, se gli funziona tutto, dal gioco, passando per scelta dei giocatori e del tecnico, senza dimenticare preparatori e menate varie alla fine è giusto così.
Vorrei peraltro ricordare che i polli siamo stati noi perché avevamo 7 punti di vantaggi, avessimo giocato alla morte contro fiorentina e Sassuolo il distacco sarebbe rimasto identico. Finirà come l'anno scorso, noi campioni d'inverno e loro campioni d'Italia.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lo capiremo nel mercato di gennaio se si vuole provare a vincere...
> Non scordiamo mai che la rosa quest'anno costa meno di quella dello scorso anno.


Sì ma non si può sempre ricondurre TUTTO al mercato. La vittoria del campionato è frutto di un lavoro di 9 mesi non di 2. Non abbiamo nulla da invidiare all'Inter come rosa ma loro sono più compatti e noi più altalenanti. Non ti credere che siano 1 o 2 nomi (che a gennaio non sono mai grandi nomi) che ti fanno svoltare la stagione


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Dicembre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Mah sinceramente che dobbiamo fare evidentemente era meglio quando eravamo settimi. Se loro fan meglio di noi e lo meritano, lo scudetto lo vince una sola.


Il rammarico viene dal fatto che il Milan può fare di più, un conto è non raggiungere certi traguardi sapendo di aver fatto il meglio possibile, un conto è sapere di non averlo dato il meglio. L'anno scorso non mettere Tomori nel derby fu la nostra condanna tombale per ogni ambizione, magari non cambiava niente per il risultato finale, ma intanto la sensazione di non aver fatto quanto era possibile rimane lì, il tarlo che ti rode non si smuove e ci si chiede come sia stato possibile mettere Romagnoli su Lukaku. Stessa cosa quest'anno, in alcune partite esperimenti strani come Tomori terzino e poi due partite perse di fila con Sassuolo e Fiorentina.

Vorrei semplicemente che il Milan non si azzoppasse da solo


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Dicembre 2021)

Vecino lo avevo rimosso. 
Miracoli della salute nerazzurra.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lo capiremo nel mercato di gennaio se si vuole provare a vincere...
> Non scordiamo mai che la rosa quest'anno costa meno di quella dello scorso anno.


Infatti. Come già detto in altro topic, a noi servono giocatori che facciano la differenza. Il mercato estivo al di là dei giocatori confermati (Tomori, Diaz, Tonali) è stato disastroso. Serve il salto di qualità, in attacco soprattutto bisogna concretizzare anche nelle partite in cui non riusciamo a imporre una superiorità dal punto di vista fisico. L'Inter non è la corazzata dello scorso anno, questo scudetto se a gennaio comprano uno o due forti è fattibile eccome.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Anche questo è vero, al 99% prenderanno la seconda stella e va bene così, se gli funziona tutto, dal gioco, passando per scelta dei giocatori e del tecnico, senza dimenticare preparatori e menate varie alla fine è giusto così.
> Vorrei peraltro ricordare che i polli siamo stati noi perché avevamo 7 punti di vantaggi, avessimo giocato alla morte contro fiorentina e Sassuolo il distacco sarebbe rimasto identico. Finirà come l'anno scorso, noi campioni d'inverno e loro campioni d'Italia.


Il sbaglio fu il derby giocato con un terzino sinistro dilentattistico che puntualmente ha fatto di tutto per farci perdere, oltre alla sfiga e la ormai solita follia di Kessié nei big match.
Li c'era la possibilita di dare un gran bell colpo al morale dei interisti..invece é successo l'opposto. La turca che da quel gol regalato in poi viaggia sulle onde del entusiasmo ed una squadra che ha capito che comunque siamo assolutamente attaccabili. Come nella stagione precedente quando dal derby in poi loro non si sono piu fermati.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Dicembre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sì ma non si può sempre ricondurre TUTTO al mercato. La vittoria del campionato è frutto di un lavoro di 9 mesi non di 2. Non abbiamo nulla da invidiare all'Inter come rosa ma loro sono più compatti e noi più altalenanti. Non ti credere che siano 1 o 2 nomi (che a gennaio non sono mai grandi nomi) che ti fanno svoltare la stagione


Guarda che abbiamo perso un titolare. 
E in teoria si potrebbe mettere un tassello.


----------



## iceman. (4 Dicembre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sì ma non si può sempre ricondurre TUTTO al mercato. La vittoria del campionato è frutto di un lavoro di 9 mesi non di 2. Non abbiamo nulla da invidiare all'Inter come rosa ma loro sono più compatti e noi più altalenanti. Non ti credere che siano 1 o 2 nomi (che a gennaio non sono mai grandi nomi) che ti fanno svoltare la stagione


Si e no, compra 3 pezzi da 90 e vinci questo scudetto perché gli altri non credo investiranno


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si e no, compra 3 pezzi da 90 e vinci questo scudetto perché gli altri non credo investiranno


L'anno dell'ultimo scudetto a gennaio abbiamo fatto la differenza.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Dicembre 2021)

ogni volta che sento accostare Roma alla parola Big mi viene l'orticaria


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Guarda che abbiamo perso un titolare.
> E in teoria si potrebbe mettere un tassello.


Ragazzi qualcuno al posto di Kjaer lo prenderemo non ho dubbi, vedremo chi. Ma ripeto non è solo quello, abbiamo puntato su un gioco dispendioso che pure i nuovi arrivati potrebbero stancarsi o rompersi. E nonostante questo da gennaio 2020 abbiamo un'ottima media punti da 80 punti a campionato, però da lì a vincere non è facile. Mi sapete dire quale squadra ha vinto la Serie A col 4231 di recente? L'Inter per come è costruita avrà comunque più chance a prescindere da chi prendiamo


----------



## Alessandro Amoruso (4 Dicembre 2021)

Ragazzi ma il Milan in che senso può fare di più? Abbiamo fatto 38 punti su 48, steccando una sola partita su 16.

Cosa bisogna chiedere di più a questa squadra? Il livello delle prime 4 è alto, difficile che qualcuna si stacchi. È una maratona, si deciderà tutto negli scontri diretti.


----------



## Zenos (4 Dicembre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Mah sinceramente che dobbiamo fare evidentemente era meglio quando eravamo settimi. Se loro fan meglio di noi e lo meritano, lo scudetto lo vince una sola.


Iniziamo a non comprare rottami e pensionati…


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'anno dell'ultimo scudetto a gennaio abbiamo fatto la differenza.


Abbiamo puntellato le assenze niente di più. Cassano per Ronaldinho (e un Cassano o chi per lui non si libera così facile tutti gli anni), Van Bommel per Pirlo rotto ed Emanuelson che faceva il tuttofare stile Saelemaekers


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Dicembre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi qualcuno al posto di Kjaer lo prenderemo non ho dubbi, vedremo chi. Ma ripeto non è solo quello, abbiamo puntato su un gioco dispendioso che pure i nuovi arrivati potrebbero stancarsi o rompersi. E nonostante questo da gennaio 2020 abbiamo un'ottima media punti da 80 punti a campionato, però da lì a vincere non è facile. Mi sapete dire quale squadra ha vinto la Serie A col 4231 di recente? L'Inter per come è costruita avrà comunque più chance a prescindere da chi prendiamo


Ah ok.
Vabbè poi sarà il campo a decretare chi sarà il più forte ma non ridurrei il tutto a freddi numeri e schemi. 
Del resto il 3-5-2 non racchiude mica tutti i segreti del calcio .


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Dicembre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo puntellato le assenze niente di più. Cassano per Ronaldinho (e un Cassano o chi per lui non si libera così facile tutti gli anni), Van Bommel per Pirlo rotto ed Emanuelson che faceva il tuttofare stile Saelemaekers


Hai detto nulla .
Mercato stratosferico. Altro che puntellare.
Van bommel si è preso posto, titolarità e squadra in mano.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Già il difensore sarà un'occasione..
qnd volate basso


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Hai detto nulla .
> Mercato stratosferico. Altro che puntellare.
> Van bommel si è preso posto, titolarità e squadra in mano.


Ma stratosferico per il lavoro tattico che c'era dietro eh... Il mercato fu fatto per occasioni. E ti ricordo che eravamo primi anche prima di gennaio e che nonostante il mercato stratosferico a febbraio marzo giocavamo con thiagone a centrocampo perché si rompevano tutti e l'Inter ci è arrivata sotto a -1 prima del derby


----------



## Solo (4 Dicembre 2021)

Il lato positivo della serata è che dietro fanno talmente schifo che anche con un girone di ritorno mediocre per la CL dovremmo essere ok.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si e no, compra 3 pezzi da 90 e vinci questo scudetto perché gli altri non credo investiranno




L'Inter penso che abbia raggiunto il massimo. Più di così non può fare. Hanno tutti sani ed in forma da quasi due mesi, vedremo se durano.

Noi no, perché abbiamo avuto tanti infortuni e giocatori in ritardo di condizione (tipo Messias). Messias a parte e Giroud per poche gare, siamo gli stessi dell'anno scorso. Mettiamoci dentro un buon rincalzo per Kjear un centrocampista tipo Renato Sanches ed una punta affidabile e ne parliamo.

Se io fossi in Elliott farei all-in e investirei, ora a gennaio, su Vlahovic. Anticipi la concorrenza, migliori clamorosamente e sei a posto per anni, sarebbe il momento giusto per fare un'operazione simile. Peccato che gli strozzini da quell'orecchio non ci sentano.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Dicembre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma stratosferico per il lavoro tattico che c'era dietro eh... Il mercato fu fatto per occasioni. E ti ricordo che eravamo primi anche prima di gennaio e che nonostante il mercato stratosferico a febbraio marzo giocavamo con thiagone a centrocampo perché si rompevano tutti e l'Inter ci è arrivata sotto a -1 prima del derby


Non capisco cosa vuoi dire , sinceramente. 
Quella squadra era prima ma complici infortuni e condizioni particolari la rosa si vide depauperata a livello tecnico. 
La proprietà e la dirigenza pensarono di fare quel qualcosa che serviva e si poteva fare per arrivare al titolo.

Poi che la squadra fosse forte anche prima dell'arrivo di van bommel mi pare lapalissiano ma indubbio è anche, o dovrebbe esserlo , che l'olandese contribui a quello scudetto. 

Morale della favola: per arrivare a centrare l'obiettivo tutte le parti in causa devono fare il massimo. 
La proprietà, dal canto suo, se c'è da togliere qualche soldino lo deve fare. 
Nessuno invoca il salvatore della patria ma nemmeno l'immobilismo o la classica mossa senza senso del tappabuchi.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Dicembre 2021)

Alessandro Amoruso ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma il Milan in che senso può fare di più? Abbiamo fatto 38 punti su 48, steccando una sola partita su 16.
> 
> Cosa bisogna chiedere di più a questa squadra? Il livello delle prime 4 è alto, difficile che qualcuna si stacchi. È una maratona, si deciderà tutto negli scontri diretti.


Ne più ne meno .


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> L'Inter penso che abbia raggiunto il massimo. Più di così non può fare. Hanno tutti sani ed in forma da quasi due mesi, vedremo se durano.
> 
> Noi no, perché abbiamo avuto tanti infortuni e giocatori in ritardo di condizione (tipo Messias). Messias a parte e Giroud per poche gare, siamo gli stessi dell'anno scorso. Mettiamoci dentro un buon rincalzo per Kjear un centrocampista tipo Renato Sanches ed una punta affidabile e ne parliamo.
> 
> Se io fossi in Elliott farei all-in e investirei, ora a gennaio, su Vlahovic. Anticipi la concorrenza, migliori clamorosamente e sei a posto per anni, sarebbe il momento giusto per fare un'operazione simile. Peccato che gli strozzini da quell'orecchio non ci sentano.


Il problema è che noi siamo in emergenza continua, si spaccano tutti con una frequenza inaudita. Ne recuperi uno e se ne spaccano due o tre. Credo sia dovuto ai ritmi alti che il nostro gioco richiede, bisogna aumentare il tasso tecnico per vincere le partite anche sotto ritmo, solo così puoi vincere davvero il campionato. Le partite contro Fiorentina e Sassuolo perse proprio per questo motivo, perché non siamo riusciti a giocare con la solita intensità e per questo, senza giocatori di qualità, perdi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Il lato positivo della serata è che dietro fanno talmente schifo che anche con un girone di ritorno mediocre per la CL dovremmo essere ok.


son 4 mesi che dico che siamo in 5 per 4 posti. tutti dimenticano sempre i ladri bianconeri. ma vi verranno in mente a fine anno!


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non capisco cosa vuoi dire , sinceramente.
> Quella squadra era prima ma complici infortuni e condizioni particolari la rosa si vide depauperata a livello tecnico.
> La proprietà e la dirigenza pensarono di fare quel qualcosa che serviva e si poteva fare per arrivare al titolo.
> 
> ...


A me sinceramente sembra che i pezzi da 90 invocati costano più di qualche soldino e poi per me se iniziamo a non sbagliare i passaggi in uscita dalla nostra area di rigore magari perdiamo meno punti che con un nuovo acquisto. Perché i 6 punti che abbiamo perso di recente son figli di errori grossolani nostri tecnici e mentali.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> L'Inter penso che abbia raggiunto il massimo. Più di così non può fare. Hanno tutti sani ed in forma da quasi due mesi, vedremo se durano.
> 
> Noi no, perché abbiamo avuto tanti infortuni e giocatori in ritardo di condizione (tipo Messias). Messias a parte e Giroud per poche gare, siamo gli stessi dell'anno scorso. Mettiamoci dentro un buon rincalzo per Kjear un centrocampista tipo Renato Sanches ed una punta affidabile e ne parliamo.
> 
> *Se io fossi in Elliott farei all-in e investirei, ora a gennaio, su Vlahovic. Anticipi la concorrenza, migliori clamorosamente e sei a posto per anni, sarebbe il momento giusto per fare un'operazione simile. Peccato che gli strozzini da quell'orecchio non ci sentano.*


e poi lo tieni in panca perchè deve giocare ibra?
a volte non capisco proprio, ma lo capiamo come funziona in società o facciamo finta di niente?


----------



## iceman. (4 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'anno dell'ultimo scudetto a gennaio abbiamo fatto la differenza.


Esatto; Van Bommel, Cassano..


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e poi lo tieni in panca perchè deve giocare ibra?
> a volte non capisco proprio, ma lo capiamo come funziona in società o facciamo finta di niente?


Però will Ibra è uno dei motivi che ha portato una squadra da 60 punti a diventare improvvisamente da 80 punti da Gennaio 2020, poi sono d'accordo che è vecchio e bisogna guardare avanti ma non puoi dire che lo tengono lì apposta perché non si vuole vincere, mi sembra invece ci abbia fatto fare lo step contrario, bisogna fare ora un nuovo step.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e poi lo tieni in panca perchè deve giocare ibra?
> a volte non capisco proprio, ma lo capiamo come funziona in società o facciamo finta di niente?



Assolutamente.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ah ok.
> Vabbè poi sarà il campo a decretare chi sarà il più forte ma non ridurrei il tutto a freddi numeri e schemi.
> Del resto il 3-5-2 non racchiude mica tutti i segreti del calcio .


Mi mancava da rispondere a questo. Non è lo schema ma quello che ne consegue specie a impegni così ravvicinati una squadra con 2 centrocampisti alla lunga rischia di patire e perdere punti contro squadre più chiuse e con un centrocampo più denso. Il "problema" del Milan è che non ha il piano B e non vuole averlo perché si punta a controllare il gioco con tutti i rischi del caso. La squadra che gioca bene in Serie A non è quasi mai quella che vince. Togliendo il quasi.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Roma imbarazzante.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Però will Ibra è uno dei motivi che ha portato una squadra da 60 punti a diventare improvvisamente da 80 punti da Gennaio 2020, poi sono d'accordo che è vecchio e bisogna guardare avanti ma non puoi dire che lo tengono lì apposta perché non si vuole vincere, mi sembra invece ci abbia fatto fare lo step contrario, bisogna fare ora un nuovo step.


queste sono opinioni, che possono starci come no. guardiamo ad oggi.
uno che mi viene a dire che OGGI prenderebbe vlahovic non ha ben presente la situazione. ma chi ci viene al milan a far panchina fissa? dimmi la tua.
pensi che gli altri giocatori non sappiano come gira al milan?


----------



## iceman. (4 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> L'Inter penso che abbia raggiunto il massimo. Più di così non può fare. Hanno tutti sani ed in forma da quasi due mesi, vedremo se durano.
> 
> Noi no, perché abbiamo avuto tanti infortuni e giocatori in ritardo di condizione (tipo Messias). Messias a parte e Giroud per poche gare, siamo gli stessi dell'anno scorso. Mettiamoci dentro un buon rincalzo per Kjear un centrocampista tipo Renato Sanches ed una punta affidabile e ne parliamo.
> 
> Se io fossi in Elliott farei all-in e investirei, ora a gennaio, su Vlahovic. Anticipi la concorrenza, migliori clamorosamente e sei a posto per anni, sarebbe il momento giusto per fare un'operazione simile. Peccato che gli strozzini da quell'orecchio non ci sentano.


A me piace come ci si muove sul mercato, a volte mi scappa la critica a Maldini e Massara ma va assolutamente detto che se siamo tornati competitivi (da zona Champions) è grazie a loro due. 
Pagherei di tasca mia per arrivare ogni anno a dicembre in testa al campionato o con un distacco minimo (1-2 punti).
Ovviamente, la linea mi pare chiara, andremo su gente futuribile come Leao, Tomori, Maignan e così via e a me va benissimo ma bisogna prenderli il 1 gennaio.


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Dicembre 2021)

Comunque ragazzi miei calma, l'inter non è il milan di sacchi o il barca di guardiola.
Si tratta di una squadra con problemi societari e limiti strutturali che andrà pure avanti in CL, con una rosa cortissima e riserve non all'altezza.
Appena inizieranno a rompersi i giocatori ridiamo noi.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi miei calma, l'inter non è il milan di sacchi o il barca di guardiola.
> Si tratta di una squadra con problemi societari e limiti strutturali che andrà pure avanti in CL, con una rosa cortissima e riserve non all'altezza.
> Appena inizieranno a rompersi i giocatori ridiamo noi.


Lo penso pure io. Per me Milan-Liverpool settimana prossima sarà la partita che deciderà lo scudetto. Come dico sempre, il campionato lo vincerà la squadra che avrà meno impegni, visto che alla fine c'è molto equilibrio tra le prime classificate.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Dicembre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Mi mancava da rispondere a questo. Non è lo schema ma quello che ne consegue specie a impegni così ravvicinati una squadra con 2 centrocampisti alla lunga rischia di patire e perdere punti contro squadre più chiuse e con un centrocampo più denso. Il "problema" del Milan è che non ha il piano B e non vuole averlo perché si punta a controllare il gioco con tutti i rischi del caso. La squadra che gioca bene in Serie A non è quasi mai quella che vince. Togliendo il quasi.


Ho capito cosa vuoi dire ma la nostra squadra ancora non è in grado di avere il dominio 'posizionale'.
Forse un giorno ci arriveremo ma non oggi. 
Muovere velocemente palla per noi non è un vezzo ma una strada di gioco indispensabile. 

I grandi cicli nascono sempre col grande gioco , poi subentra la fase della gestione. 

È anche vero che una squadra che vince senza il gioco non è destinata a durare ne a centrare grandi risultati. 

Il milan oggi è una creatura giovane.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Dicembre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> A me sinceramente sembra che i pezzi da 90 invocati costano più di qualche soldino e poi per me se iniziamo a non sbagliare i passaggi in uscita dalla nostra area di rigore magari perdiamo meno punti che con un nuovo acquisto. Perché i 6 punti che abbiamo perso di recente son figli di errori grossolani nostri tecnici e mentali.


Romagnoli non può prendersi la titolarità. 
Va trovato sul mercato il compagno di reparto di Tomori. 
Poi se costa 1 0 100 a me non importa, basta che sia forte.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi miei calma, l'inter non è il milan di sacchi o il barca di guardiola.
> Si tratta di una squadra con problemi societari e limiti strutturali che andrà pure avanti in CL, con una rosa cortissima e riserve non all'altezza.
> Appena inizieranno a rompersi i giocatori ridiamo noi.


dove vuoi che vadano in CL? farà 2 partite...
comunque ovvio perderanno punti per strada, rimango convinto che non batterli quest'anno sarebbe tragica.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dove vuoi che vadano in CL? farà 2 partite...
> comunque ovvio perderanno punti per strada, rimango convinto che non batterli quest'anno sarebbe tragica.


Ad oggi la vedo dura. Per la champions non credo andranno lontano,troppa ancora la differenza con le inglesi/bayern/psg. 
Però in campionato per me le vince tutte.
Sono una corazzata,non scherzo.
Perché? Perché gli gira tutto alla grande. Sugli infortuni non ci sperare, non si romperanno mai.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Dicembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ad oggi la vedo dura. Per la champions non credo andranno lontano,troppa ancora la differenza con le inglesi/bayern/psg.
> Però in campionato per me le vince tutte.
> Sono una corazzata,non scherzo.
> Perché? Perché gli gira tutto alla grande. Sugli infortuni non ci sperare, non si romperanno mai.


io non è che ci spero per gli infortuni, anzi mi pare una scusa un po' da sfigati.
dico che mi pare strano che un branco di mediocri allenati da limone tenga un ritmo insostenibile... e comunque adesso stanno ancora dietro.
non hanno campioni, quando caleranno faticheranno anche loro.
il campionato è a livelli bassissimi quest'anno. per quello le squadre di testa le vincono tutte.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Lo penso pure io. Per me Milan-Liverpool settimana prossima sarà la partita che deciderà lo scudetto. Come dico sempre, il campionato lo vincerà la squadra che avrà meno impegni, visto che alla fine c'è molto equilibrio tra le prime classificate.


io faccio il tifo per il passaggio del turno..
prendiamo 50 mln poi pensiamo ad uscire in modo onorevole agli ottavi..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Dicembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ad oggi la vedo dura. Per la champions non credo andranno lontano,troppa ancora la differenza con le inglesi/bayern/psg.
> Però in campionato per me le vince tutte.
> Sono una corazzata,non scherzo.
> Perché? Perché gli gira tutto alla grande. Sugli infortuni non ci sperare, non si romperanno mai.


una partita de vrjy e bastoni
quella dopo Darmian
adesso Correa..

ma continuate pure con questa leggenda metropolitana
che porta bene..


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Dicembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> una partita de vrjy e bastoni
> quella dopo Darmian
> adesso Correa..
> 
> ...


Le singole partite di assenza nemmeno le contiamo, quelle sono defezioni, non assenze.
Bastoni oggi era in campo infatti. 
Noi abbiamo perso un titolare per tutto il campionato. 
Obiettivamente un danno enorme e che indirizza il destino. 

Che abbiamo giocatori più logori è indubbio ma è altrettanto vero che non riusciamo a schierare il miglior 11 da un anno e non è un aspetto banale..


----------



## JoKeR (5 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dove vuoi che vadano in CL? farà 2 partite...
> comunque ovvio perderanno punti per strada, rimango convinto che non batterli quest'anno sarebbe tragica.


Willi siamo seri: a prescindere dalla nostra gestione sanitaria, è una cosa (beati loro) incredibile quella che sta accadendo all'inter negli ultimi 2 anni.
Tutte le squadre del mondo hanno giocato settimane rabberciate, piene di infortuni, dal Liverpool al City al Barca alla Juve: questi hanno massimo 1-2 defezione tra i titolari.
Non si tratta di scuse, ma a questi livelli fa una differenza enorme.
Si giocasse ogni 7 gg vabbè, potremmo fare con quelli che abbiamo e amen.. ma giocando da quasi due anni ogni tre giorni molte squadra non sanno cosa inventarsi, loro problemi grossi non ne hanno mai avuti nei titolari.
Beati loro.


----------



## JoKeR (5 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Le singole partite di assenza nemmeno le contiamo, quelle sono defezioni, non assenze.
> Bastoni oggi era in campo infatti.
> Noi abbiamo perso un titolare per tutto il campionato.
> Obiettivamente un danno enorme e che indirizza il destino.
> ...


Sembra che non ci arrivino diavolo, forse lo fanno apposta.
Paragonare l'assenza di de vrij per 4 misere partite, tra cui Venezia, Spezie e Roma 3 a quelle delle altre squadre è anche offensivo.
E' un caso che andrebbe studiato quello dell'inter, tutti dovremmo imitarli.
Poi anche loro hanno avuto giocatori spesso soggetti a infortuni, gli stessi Dzeko Brozovic e Perisic, ora fatti di titanio.
Che dire, beati loro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Willi siamo seri: a prescindere dalla nostra gestione sanitaria, è una cosa (beati loro) incredibile quella che sta accadendo all'inter negli ultimi 2 anni.
> Tutte le squadre del mondo hanno giocato settimane rabberciate, piene di infortuni, dal Liverpool al City al Barca alla Juve: questi hanno massimo 1-2 defezione tra i titolari.
> Non si tratta di scuse, ma a questi livelli fa una differenza enorme.
> Si giocasse ogni 7 gg vabbè, potremmo fare con quelli che abbiamo e amen.. ma giocando da quasi due anni ogni tre giorni molte squadra non sanno cosa inventarsi, loro problemi grossi non ne hanno mai avuti nei titolari.
> Beati loro.


ma chissenefrega. bravi loro a prendere gente sana.
o stai insinuando che sono dopati o altro? speriamo che lo siano e che li becchino.
noi, che siamo i primi per distacco negli infortuni siamo solo dei pollastri.
compriamo delle carcasse e facciamo una squadra senza un minimo di logica, e poi ci lamentiamo che abbiamo gente fuori...


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Le singole partite di assenza nemmeno le contiamo, quelle sono defezioni, non assenze.
> Bastoni oggi era in campo infatti.
> Noi abbiamo perso un titolare per tutto il campionato.
> Obiettivamente un danno enorme e che indirizza il destino.
> ...


sembra che sia colpa dell'inter se noi abbiamo dei rottami in squadra, come lo scorso anno sembrava che fosse proibito schierare lukaku e hakimi. non capisco con queste estenuanti lamentele dove si voglia arrivare. non è contro il regolamento avere pochi infortuni, purtroppo direi a questo punto.
poi siamo davanti e sento solo funerali nemmeno stessimo parlando di chissà che squadrone.

se noi facessimo il nostro dovere questo scudetto non ce lo toglie nessuno. se avessimo fatto una rosa con criterio con un attaccante sano non ci prendevano mai.


----------



## JoKeR (5 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma chissenefrega. bravi loro a prendere gente sana.
> o stai insinuando che sono dopati o altro? speriamo che lo siano e che li becchino.
> noi, che siamo i primi per distacco negli infortuni siamo solo dei pollastri.
> compriamo delle carcasse e facciamo una squadra senza un minimo di logica, e poi ci lamentiamo che abbiamo gente fuori...


Ho detto beati loro infatti, ma leggi almeno o parti sempre in quarta?
Ma chi insinua nulla, sono più bravi e in parte fortunati.
Quanto critico io la notra gestione infortuni? Tantissimo!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Dicembre 2021)

Questi credono che la turca è il nuovo De Bruyne. Mamma mia sono esaltatissimi per una vittoria con sta mezza rometta.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (5 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sembra che sia colpa dell'inter se noi abbiamo dei rottami in squadra, come lo scorso anno sembrava che fosse proibito schierare lukaku e hakimi. non capisco con queste estenuanti lamentele dove si voglia arrivare. non è contro il regolamento avere pochi infortuni, purtroppo direi a questo punto.
> poi siamo davanti e sento solo funerali nemmeno stessimo parlando di chissà che squadrone.
> 
> se noi facessimo il nostro dovere questo scudetto non ce lo toglie nessuno. se avessimo fatto una rosa con criterio con un attaccante sano non ci prendevano mai.


quindi tu non vedi l'inter da scudetto,nonostante i numeri che sta facendo?


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sembra che sia colpa dell'inter se noi abbiamo dei rottami in squadra, come lo scorso anno sembrava che fosse proibito schierare lukaku e hakimi. non capisco con queste estenuanti lamentele dove si voglia arrivare. non è contro il regolamento avere pochi infortuni, purtroppo direi a questo punto.
> poi siamo davanti e sento solo funerali nemmeno stessimo parlando di chissà che squadrone.
> 
> se noi facessimo il nostro dovere questo scudetto non ce lo toglie nessuno. se avessimo fatto una rosa con criterio con un attaccante sano non ci prendevano mai.


Volevo solo dire che se l'andazzo è questo , in una lotta equilibrata punto a punto, vincerà l'inter perchè fisicamente stanno meglio. Non mi pare un aspetto da sottovalutare o sminuire.
Poi è ovvio che molti infortuni e defezioni sono colpa nostra, come è ovvio che la loro salute è merito loro col destino che gioca da variabile impazzita.

Il milan non schiera l'11 titolare da napoli-milan dello scorso anno.
Vorrà pur dire qualcosa e influirà in qualche modo su qualcos'altro. O no?
Certo, stiamo vincendo tanto ma forse con tutti gli effettivi vinceremmo con meno fatica e senza pagare questo conto alla sorte.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ho detto beati loro infatti, ma leggi almeno o parti sempre in quarta?
> Ma chi insinua nulla, sono più bravi e in parte fortunati.
> Quanto critico io la notra gestione infortuni? Tantissimo!


ma quale quarta, ti ho solo citato è..


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Volevo solo dire che se l'andazzo è questo , in una lotta equilibrata punto a punto, vincerà l'inter perchè fisicamente stanno meglio. Non mi pare un aspetto da sottovalutare o sminuire.
> Poi è ovvio che molti infortuni e defezioni sono colpa nostra, come è ovvio che la loro salute è merito loro col destino che gioca da variabile impazzita.
> 
> Il milan non schiera l'11 titolare da napoli-milan dello scorso anno.
> ...


certo che influisce, ma io non ci metterei in mezzo la sorte sinceramente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Dicembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> quindi tu non vedi l'inter da scudetto,nonostante i numeri che sta facendo?


gli 11 dell'inter non mi sembrano una gran squadra, ma proprio per niente.
per forza vince, siamo in un campionato a livello di quello scozzese.. come noi che le vinciamo quasi tutte anche quando facciamo schifo con mezza squadra fuori.
se lo vincono per me è colpa nostra e di quello schifo di attacco che abbiamo assemblato. oltre ai vari buchi ed errori che ci portiam dietro da ormai 3 anni.


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Dicembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> È solo questione di tempo e ci passeranno. Ma noi siamo contenti così in fin dei conti giochiamo bene da due anni…


Che per molti è quello che conta.

Occhi pieni mani vuote.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (5 Dicembre 2021)

Sono fortissimi, poco da dire.


----------



## JoKeR (5 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma quale quarta, ti ho solo citato è..


E' il tuo modus operandi.
Mi hai detto che ho insinuato che sono dopati  ma va bene chissenefrega dell'Inter, il problema è che noi siamo a pezzi e sicuro ci scavalcheranno a breve come campionato scorso.
Poi magari anche loro crolleranno, perchè non sono quelli dell'anno scorso e avranno le coppe.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> E' il tuo modus operandi.
> Mi hai detto che ho insinuato che sono dopati  ma va bene chissenefrega dell'Inter, il problema è che noi siamo a pezzi e sicuro ci scavalcheranno a breve come campionato scorso.
> Poi magari anche loro crolleranno, perchè non sono quelli dell'anno scorso e avranno le coppe.


non te ne ho mica fatto una colpa. ti ho anche scritto magari lo fossero e li beccassero. non era un attacco.


----------



## JoKeR (5 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non te ne ho mica fatto una colpa. ti ho anche scritto magari lo fossero e li beccassero. non era un attacco.


E' un modus nel senso che, secondo me, parti spesso in quarta  
Tutto qua...
Quello che voglio dire, però, è che tutte le squadre del mondo da settembre 2020 ad oggi sono state martoriate, pure l'Atalanta quest'anno. Loro, incredibilmente, no e hanno avuto circostanze astrali pazzesce: Giroud era partito bene e ha la stessa età di Dzeko.. prende il COVID e non torna più, anzi fa proprio ridere.
Dzeko anno scorso era un cadavere e Mayoral gli pisciava in testa.


----------



## Goro (5 Dicembre 2021)

Vinceranno loro lo scudetto perchè sono abituati alla vittoria, "drogati" dalla vittoria dell'anno scorso


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> E' un modus nel senso che, secondo me, parti spesso in quarta
> Tutto qua...
> Quello che voglio dire, però, è che tutte le squadre del mondo da settembre 2020 ad oggi sono state martoriate, pure l'Atalanta quest'anno. Loro, incredibilmente, no e hanno avuto circostanze astrali pazzesce: Giroud era partito bene e ha la stessa età di Dzeko.. prende il COVID e non torna più, anzi fa proprio ridere.
> Dzeko anno scorso era un cadavere e Mayoral gli pisciava in testa.


non ricordo chi ha messo la classifica degli infortuni.
c'è un gruppo centrale diciamo in media, ci sono loro che sono sotto media e noi che siamo sopra media. ma che dico sopra media, proprio primi soli e per distacco.
io questo non lo tollero proprio, significa che andiamo a comprare dei rottami.. alla fine son più vicini loro al gruppo che noi. sono sicuro che anche loro entreranno in media con quei 4-5 rottami che hanno.

ah anche il covid, noi li battiamo tutti. o i calciatori sono poco seri o siamo gli unici a non nascondere i tamponi positivi. io alla sfiga ci credo poco in realtà.


----------



## JoKeR (5 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non ricordo chi ha messo la classifica degli infortuni.
> c'è un gruppo centrale diciamo in media, ci sono loro che sono sotto media e noi che siamo sopra media. ma che dico sopra media, proprio primi soli e per distacco.
> io questo non lo tollero proprio, significa che andiamo a comprare dei rottami.. alla fine son più vicini loro al gruppo che noi. sono sicuro che anche loro entreranno in media con quei 4-5 rottami che hanno.
> 
> ah anche il covid, noi li battiamo tutti. o i calciatori sono poco seri o siamo gli unici a non nascondere i tamponi positivi. io alla sfiga ci credo poco in realtà.


sul covid è solo sfiga, sul resto concordo.
Sul covid è sfiga: loro ebbero alcuni casi covid ad aprile e gli spostarono la partita col sassuolo (e poi c'era la sosta).
Avevano già vinto il campionato, ma nel girone di ritorno avrebbero potuto avere un calo che così non si è verificato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> sul covid è solo sfiga, sul resto concordo.
> Sul covid è sfiga: loro ebbero alcuni casi covid ad aprile e gli spostarono la partita col sassuolo (e poi c'era la sosta).
> Avevano già vinto il campionato, ma nel girone di ritorno avrebbero potuto avere un calo che così non si è verificato.


si diceva che tutta l'inter lo fece a dicembre 2019... non impossibile. ma quest'anno in particolare non capisco come su 5-6 casi in serie A noi ne abbiamo 3, neanche tutti nello stesso periodo. è assurdo.


----------



## JoKeR (5 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si diceva che tutta l'inter lo fece a dicembre 2019... non impossibile. ma quest'anno in particolare non capisco come su 5-6 casi in serie A noi ne abbiamo 3, neanche tutti nello stesso periodo. è assurdo.


E Bennacer in estate.... 4 
e quei 4 sono ora 4 mezzi cadaveri, oggettivamente.


----------



## iceman. (5 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dove vuoi che vadano in CL? farà 2 partite...
> comunque ovvio perderanno punti per strada, rimango convinto che non batterli quest'anno sarebbe tragica.


L'anno scorso c'era una differenza enorme e la si è vista anche nel derby di andata vinto 2 a 1, quest'anno la differenza si è assottigliata ma restano comunque avanti.


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi miei calma, l'inter non è il milan di sacchi o il barca di guardiola.
> Si tratta di una squadra con problemi societari e limiti strutturali che andrà pure avanti in CL, con una rosa cortissima e riserve non all'altezza.
> Appena inizieranno a rompersi i giocatori ridiamo noi.


Non significa che se si rompono da noi si devono rompere anche da loro....non è matematico.


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io non è che ci spero per gli infortuni, anzi mi pare una scusa un po' da sfigati.
> dico che mi pare strano che un branco di mediocri allenati da limone tenga un ritmo insostenibile... e comunque adesso stanno ancora dietro.
> non hanno campioni, quando caleranno faticheranno anche loro.
> il campionato è a livelli bassissimi quest'anno. per quello le squadre di testa le vincono tutte.


Che l'Inter abbia un calo ci andrei cauto, molto cauto.

Vincono senza giocare al massimo, e questo è molto molto pericoloso per gli altri.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Le singole partite di assenza nemmeno le contiamo, quelle sono defezioni, non assenze.
> Bastoni oggi era in campo infatti.
> Noi abbiamo perso un titolare per tutto il campionato.
> Obiettivamente un danno enorme e che indirizza il destino.
> ...


intanto de vrji è la terza partita che salta, è quasi un mese fuori


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> intanto de vrji è la terza partita che salta, è quasi un mese fuori


Figurati se piango a lui e all'inter nelle situazioni in cui si trova il mio milan.
Su , dai....

De vrij nell'inter in 3 anni ha superato le 100 presenze. Ma di cosa parliamo???


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> certo che influisce, ma io non ci metterei in mezzo la sorte sinceramente.


Assolutamente no, non solo quella almeno.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Figurati se piango a lui e all'inter nelle situazioni in cui si trova il mio milan.
> Su , dai....
> 
> De vrij nell'inter in 3 anni ha superato le 100 presenze. Ma di cosa parliamo???


ma il criterio valutativo per gli infortuni quale è? se si elencano gli infortuni dell'inter si dice che tizio non vale perche non è titolare, poi pero da noi si valutano pure gli infortuni dei panchinari perche se manca il panchinaro poi il titolare è costretto a giocarle tutte e di conseguenza gioca male, all'inter si rompe il titolare e non vale perche è soltanto defezione deve saltare per forza un mese, si fa presente che de vrji che è titolare ed era considerato uno di quelli indistruttibili dopo l'infortunio in nazionale è gia a quota 3 partite saltate e non va manco bene perche, non si sa perche, bisogna vedere lo storico degli ultimi 3 anni , praticamente si ragiona come galliani e i segmentini, sceglieva lui il modo di valutare per avere sempre ragione.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma il criterio valutativo per gli infortuni quale è? se si elencano gli infortuni dell'inter si dice che tizio non vale perche non è titolare, poi pero da noi si valutano pure gli infortuni dei panchinari perche se manca il panchinaro poi il titolare è costretto a giocarle tutte e di conseguenza gioca male, all'inter si rompe il titolare e non vale perche è soltanto defezione deve saltare per forza un mese, si fa presente che de vrji che è titolare ed era considerato uno di quelli indistruttibili dopo l'infortunio in nazionale è gia a quota 3 partite saltate e non va manco bene perche, non si sa perche, bisogna vedere lo storico degli ultimi 3 anni , praticamente si ragiona come galliani e i segmentini, sceglieva lui il modo di valutare per avere sempre ragione.


C'è una classifica che somma gli indisponibili per gara squadra per squadra e li somma.
Noi siamo li per li per vincere il titolo, l'inter è terzultima.
Milan e napoli oggettivamente sono squadre martoriate, l'inter assolutamente no.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> C'è una classifica che somma gli indisponibili per gara squadra per squadra e li somma.
> Noi siamo li per li per vincere il titolo, l'inter è terzultima.
> Milan e napoli oggettivamente sono squadre martoriate, l'inter assolutamente no.


quella classifica non ha alcun valore te lo direbbe pure un ragazzo che ha fatto mezzo esame di stastitica, se non si fa il distinguo sul tipo di infortuni, eta media degli infortunati, tempo medio dell'indisponibilità del giocatore ecc, da quella psuedo classifica puo trarre qualsiasi conclusione


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> quella classifica non ha alcun valore te lo direbbe pure un ragazzo che ha fatto mezzo esame di stastitica, se non si fa il distinguo sul tipo di infortuni, eta media degli infortunati, tempo medio dell'indisponibilità del giocatore ecc, da quella psuedo classifica puo trarre qualsiasi conclusione


E che mi frega a me se A ha preso il covid ,B ha subito una distorsione alla caviglia, C si è visto saltare il crociato, D si è rotto esibendosi in un colpo di tacco , ecc ecc?
Qua mica si parla di statistica o di medicina ma di indisponibili e se alla voce indisponibili ogni santa domenica si contano 7-8 effettivi sarà un qualcosa che ci penalizza o no?

Io francamente tu e tanti altri non capisco dove vogliate andare a parare.
Quale sarebbe la mia colpa? Che vorrei vedere il milan al completo o quasi al completo?

Vaglielo a dire al mister se quella lista alla voce 'indisponibili' gli fa girare le palle o meno e chiedigli pure se serve il master in statistica prima di smadonnare.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E che mi frega a me se A ha preso il covid ,B ha subito una distorsione alla caviglia, C si è visto saltare il crociato, D si è rotto esibendosi in un colpo di tacco , ecc ecc?
> Qua mica si parla di statistica o di medicina ma di indisponibili e se alla voce indisponibili ogni santa domenica si contano 7-8 effettivi sarà un qualcosa che ci penalizza o no?
> 
> Io francamente tu e tanti altri non capisco dove vogliate andare a parare.
> ...


tu dove vuoi andare a parare, sto roba degli infortuni da chi è causata? perche ripetete sempre l'inter non ha infortuni, ed è palesemente falso e ci sono i fatti, i titolari non si rompono mai, ed è palesemente falso visto che de vjri ne ha saltate 3, darmian ieri non c'era ed è gia a quota 2, lautaro ieri ha avuto un problema e non è stato della partita, correa si è sfasciato ecc ecc
Che tu voglia vedere il milan al completo credo lo voglia chiunque tifi per il milan, ma sintetizzare il campionato dell'inter a "quelli non si rompono mai" è la cosa piu lontana dalla realtà


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> tu dove vuoi andare a parare, sto roba degli infortuni da chi è causata? perche ripetete sempre l'inter non ha infortuni, ed è palesemente falso e ci sono i fatti, i titolari non si rompono mai, ed è palesemente falso visto che de vjri ne ha saltate 3, darmian ieri non c'era ed è gia a quota 2, lautaro ieri ha avuto un problema e non è stato della partita, correa si è sfasciato ecc ecc
> Che tu voglia vedere il milan al completo credo lo voglia chiunque tifi per il milan, ma sintetizzare il campionato dell'inter a "quelli non si rompono mai" è la cosa piu lontana dalla realtà


Mai detto questo.
Ho detto che se continua così vincerà l'inter perché , secondo me , fisicamente stanno meglio e riescono ad avere più continuità col nucleo base della squadra.

Metto il 'secondo me' così esco dall'oggettivo e mi rifugio nel soggettivo con la speranza di poter esprimere un parere in piena libertà.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mai detto questo.
> Ho detto che se continua così vincerà l'inter perché , secondo me , fisicamente stanno meglio e riescono ad avere più continuità col nucleo base della squadra.
> 
> Metto il 'secondo me' così esco dall'oggettivo e mi rifugio nel soggettivo con la speranza di poter esprimere un parere in piena libertà.


ma ci mancherebbe altro, tutta la liberta di questo mondo. L'inter , a mio modestissimo parere, sta avendo un rendimento che va ben oltre ogni piu rosea aspetttiva, prendi ad esempio settimana scorsa, partita contro lo spezia, mancano oltre a de vrij, darmian e pure barella, chi ti segna il gol che sblocca la partita? gagliardini che sostituisce barella, quindi non è solo una questione del barella non si rompe mai, ma le secondo linee dell'inter stanno avendo un rendimento pazzesco, vedi de marco che è chiamato a fare il doppio ruolo (terzino ed esterno di centrocampo) perche kolarov è sempre rotto, vedi il turco che ora segna pure da calcio d'angolo con tunnel annesso, vedi dzeko che ha gia segnato 8 gol quando l'anno scorso in un intero campionato ne ha segnati 7 ecc
Se l'inter dovesse continuare cosi è na roba a dir poco assurda, poi è merito della fortuna, di inzaghi, di dzeko e turco in modalità nocerino miracolato, o della makumba di lubamba non lo so.


----------

